# Raising a metal stand



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I currently have a 48x18 metal stand with a 75 gallon tank on it. I am looking to raise the stand to get a better viewing angle.

I was thinking to build a frame under it using 2x4's or 2x6's covered with 5/8" plywood and have the stand sit on this.

Any ideas is this will work or be safe? Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That will work. You want it solid beneath the feet, but it can be made to work .


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Can probably work but why not just build a whole new shelf since you will be going through the whole process of building anyways? Would probably look much better as well.


----------

